# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Gala Mágica Benéfica en Alcalá de Henares

## Dow

señoras y señores... tengo el placer de anunciarles un evento históricooooo


GALA MÁGICA BENÉFICA en favor de los animales abandonados del albergue que dispone la APAP-Alcalá (www.apap-alcala.org)

con las actuaciones de:

Mago Mario
Collette
Mariano Goñi
y
Manolo Talman


el espectáculo tendrá lugar en el auditorio municipal Paco de Lucía de Alcalá de Henares, calle Nuestra Señora del Pilar, rotonda con Avenida Roma.

el precio será de 10€ y todos los beneficios serán destinados íntegramente a la construcción del nuevo albergue para perros abandonados.



allí quiero veros a todos!

----------


## Dow

mecachis!

es el Viernes 26 de Octubre

----------


## Dow

mecachis! por qué no se puede editar?  :117: 


a las 20h!!

----------


## Ella

yo tengo hecha mi reserva desde el verano!!!
2 entradas wein   :Wink:  
y llevo la camara de video

----------


## Dow

digo digo, no se pueden hacer reservas, sorry, pero vaya, no creo que te quedes sin enrtada xD

----------


## Dow

allá va el cartel!

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues voy a hacer un supermegaesfuerzo y creo que voy a ir  :D  :D.

 (al día siguiente me voy a morir en el trabajo   :roll: )

 Así que si nada lo impide (enfermedades de última hora, mujeres de última hora...) nos vemos allí...

----------


## mariio

muy bien,sobretodo porque soy
MAGO MARIUS!
bueno,nada mas que aclarar
dow fallo duro

----------


## Manolo Talman

no se porque... pero cuanto mas veo el cartel, menos favorecido me veo... dow los de las fotos seguro que somos nosotros? mira que me encuentro parecido... pero a collete no la reconozco

----------


## ignoto

Manolo, tu eres el de la foto de la esquina izquierda.

Es que el dejarte barba te hace difícil de reconocer.

Por cierto, estaré por aquellos andurriales ese fin de semana en el congreso. Lo mas curioso es que Colette está apuntada al mismo congreso.

----------


## Benji_

Coñoooo!!! ¡Magia de la buena y al lado de casa!. Esta no me la pierdo (Eso espero por que igual tengo un examen de certificación ese dia... pero vamos espero que no y menos a las 8 de la tarde).

 Y además en favor de los perrillos abandonados... Vamos, ahí estaremos mi señora y yo.

 Genial, de verdad....

 Un saludo

----------


## Dow

este mensaje lo pongo para que el post suba un poco para arriba, y la gente que no lo haya visto lo tenga más a la vista... jejeje, sabemos marketing  8-)

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡¡up,up!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Dow

wiiii


por cierto, Ana Tamariz ha publicitado la gala en su página, que máquina.

----------


## Dow

y por cierto, hacer esto para que suba la "audiencia" está permitido, no? es por una buena causa...

----------


## mariio

yo voy a ir,no me lo pierdo

----------


## Albertini

Yo soy de Alcala, a ver si engaño a mis amigos, si no tendre que ir solo

----------


## Dow

si va alguien del foro, acóplate jeje

----------


## mariio

al final viene alguien?xD

----------


## eidanyoson

Que si, que yo voy. Acompañado.

 Esto lo pongo para que quede claro y así mucha gente pueda no ir sabiendo que yo sí voy   8) ...

----------


## Ella

yo tambien ire...
nos tomaremos algo,no?

----------


## mariio

si claro,supongo que antes o despues de tomaremos algo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues si.  :D. Ya que no podré dormir, por lo menos que se note que voy jejeje.

----------


## Albertini

Yo he engañado a mi hermana y a un amigo, otra cosa es donde aparco el coche que esta hasta los cojones ese barrio

----------


## Albertini

Ha estado bien aunque me ha dado la impresion de haber pillado algunas cosas, pero no lo voy a poner aqui. La Primera Maga esta para invitarla a tomar una copas  :mrgreen:

----------


## mariio

albertini veniste y no saludaste?
eidan y ella se metieron con nosotros detras de el escenario para charlar mientras recojiamos,y luego nos fuimos unos cuantos a cenar.

----------


## Albertini

Llevo en el foro dos dias y me daba verguenza, para que engañarnos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues muy mal. Te lo perdiste.

 Mario pensaba que metió la pata con el micrófono y Colette nos enseñó su conejo  :D  :D 

(era de angora blanco y se llamaba Copperpott, no penséis mal so...   :Oops:  )

 Te perdiste la oportunidad de conocer a pesos pesados como Talman, Goñi o, incluso Rochy, que también estubo por allí.

¿Y no hubo más gente del foro?

----------


## Albertini

Soy muy timido tio, supongo que cuando pase mas tiempo por aqui seria planteable.

La gala tuvo un relativo exito, la prox vez si no lo habeis hecho ya que os la promocionen en Ser Henares, que seguro que va mucha mas gente.

A todo esto, porque ostias derriban el alberge ?

----------


## Dow

en primer lugar, muchísisisisisisimas gracias a los que fueron, y a los magos, Manolo Talman, Mariio, Collette y Mariano Goñi, por su colaboración, ha sido un éxito para ser la primera cosa que organizo.


el terreno donde estamos es alquilado, y tras muchos años pues decide ponerlo en venta a un precio bastante elevado... con el que no podemos. hemos encontrado otro terreno, más pequeño, pero que se construirá mejor en él para que puedan entrar más perros, e incluso gatos (que hasta ahora estan en casas de acogida). y claro, hay que pagar ese terreno y seguir manteniendo el que tenemos ahora...

----------


## Dow

y aquí están las fotos!



http://picasaweb.google.es/bea.espin...ICAOCTUBRE2007

----------


## Albertini

Especulacion Urbanistica, que raro en alcala ...

No habeis hablado con el Señor Alcalde ? Lo mismo si le sacais los colores en los medios locales o incluso a nivel municipal puede colar, en Radio Madrid existe un programa de radio que se llama el Foro es que todo lo que sea PP le dan caña porque si, Grupo Prisa ... asi que si es justificado lo mismo os puede funcionar.

----------


## Dow

bastante hicieron con cedernos gratis el auditorio... además, mejor así como estaba, que si se hubiera llenado más, habría presentado peor... jajaja

----------


## Manolo Talman

> Te perdiste la oportunidad de conocer a pesos pesados como Talman, Goñi o, incluso Rochy, que también estuvo por allí.


Hombre eidan... que estemos gorditos no es para que digas que somos pesos pesados  :Smile1: 

Espero que con nuestra colaboración haya servido para algo... gracias a todos los que fuisteis, porque si no hubiera sido por vosotros... hubiera sido por otros  :Smile1:  

Salu2

Manolo Talman

----------


## mariio

también destacó el momento eidan y mio de:
oh my god
wow
i'cant believe it

----------


## eidanyoson

This is Penguin !!!!  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P 



 A ver si Ella pone fotos o videos o los pasa o algo,  jopelines.

 De todas maneras veo que Talman ha estado agudo y a pillado las segundas ñiek ñiek  ñiek. (Veo que te recuperas  rápido, a lo mejor no estás tan mayor 

  :twisted: )

----------


## Albertini

Humm yo no le veo muy mayor, de todas maneras lo que interesan son mujeres solteras jejeje

----------


## Albertini

> Humm yo no le veo muy mayor, de todas maneras lo que interesan son mujeres solteras jejeje


Joer como se me va la almendra, yo si que estoy mayor

----------


## Ella

eta tarde subire las fotos y videos a la web..
por favor, que no rulen por youtube   :Wink:

----------


## Dow

si hay fotos de la gala y videos también de la gala... me pedirán que las ponga en el foro de la prote

----------


## Ella

> si hay fotos de la gala y videos también de la gala... me pedirán que las ponga en el foro de la prote


les pasas el link de mi web, pero no subais los videos a youtube

----------


## Dow

oki doki

----------


## eidanyoson

Hecho  :D

----------


## mariio

a mi me gustaria verlo

----------


## Ella

http://perso.gratisweb.com/magos/gal...galaalcala.htm

ya estan lsa fotos, tengo un error con el video de eidan, ahora lo meto en zip y lo vuelvo a subir
para ver las fotos de la gala de san sebastian entrad a la seccion de fotos-magia de mi web (www.gueb.de/menudosomos)

----------


## Dow

:P  :P  :P

----------


## Albertini

Donde estuvisteis cenando ?

----------


## Ella

dowi, pasale las fotos a collete
cenamos en el wok de un centro comercial que esta en la carretera de barcelona de alcala

----------


## Dow

cuadernillos, junto a la dehesa de alcalá

----------


## Benji_

> Pues muy mal. Te lo perdiste.
> 
>  Mario pensaba que metió la pata con el micrófono y Colette nos enseñó su conejo  :D  :D 
> 
> (era de angora blanco y se llamaba Copperpott, no penséis mal so...   )
> 
>  Te perdiste la oportunidad de conocer a pesos pesados como Talman, Goñi o, incluso Rochy, que también estubo por allí.
> 
> ¿Y no hubo más gente del foro?


Pues me temo que alguien más del foro si que estuvo   :Oops:  pero tenia la cabeza como un bombo después de 5'5 horas haciendo un examen y había quedado para celebrar su cumpleaños y salió escopetado...  :Oops: 

Espero que no se lo tengais en cuenta al pobre...  :( Genial la gala por cierto  :Wink1:  Collete, Marius, Manolo y Mariano...

Para la próxima prometo saludar  :Oops: 

Saludos

----------


## Dow

pues no sé yo si perdonarle... jummm

----------


## eidanyoson

¿No serías tú el de la tercera o cuarta fila(después del descansillo) con una novia o chica morena al lado?

 Mira que me fije veces, y casi me dejé el cuello girando desde la primera fila (justo después del descansillo también). Hasta le dije a la mía que creía que tu eras del foro, y estaba esperando a ver si me mirabas pero no hubo manera.
 Luego ya empezó la gala, y después...

----------


## MarianoGoñi

Sí Eidan. Yo también lo ví desde el escenario. Aunque el que más llamaba la atención era un tío grandote que estaba justo al medio del patio de butacas con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja. Así da gusto actuar!

El chino del wok todavía está tratando de transformar una moneda en un pan...

----------


## eidanyoson

:D  :D  :D  :D  Y no es el único  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Benji_

Eidan, pues va a ser que si que era ese  :Smile1:  yo y mi futura  :Wink1:  Lo dicho, no era el mejor dia para mi cerebro   :Wink1: 

 En fin, quedada de magos del corredor del henares ¡ya! Todo el mundo al Continental a hacer magias  :Wink1: 

 Un saludo

----------


## Albertini

El Wok, el indalo mola mas jejeje

----------

